# My Newest Accuisitions :)



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello chaps,

I won these two betsy's at auction there yesterday.

(I hope no1 from here was bidding against me because they mighn't be too impressed)

They should arrive sometime next week.

Well il be honest.

I haven't got a clue about these particular watches nor their value as watches.

But one thing I am sure of is their value in scrap gold.

That's the reason I bought them.

I was hoping maybe some of you would reconigze these watches and could tell me if they would be worth more selling them whole. (if they are rare, movements etc...)

Or should I just scrap them for their gold content, which is what I intended to do in the first place for a handy profit.

Unless if they are worth more in one piece of course.

I realise and fully understand that this website is not an evaluation service.

And I am not looking for a price.

But if anyone can indicate to me that keeping them in one piece would be more benifical well I would fully appreciate your advice.

Some people will probably see me as a watch murdering whore but im sorry if I find a way to make some money let's just say il take it as I need it, which most of you here can understand I believe.

Anyhow heres the pics, look forward to hearing from you 

Regards

Rob

(First watch here is 14k Gold)

(Open face, 50mm diameter)

(Not much other info provided)




























(Second watch here is 9K gold)

(Open face, 52mm diameter)

(London import marks)

(Again little information provided with this piece)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Watch Murdering Whore = WMW

I like that - WMW - and "yes" you are! :lol: Neither of these (or any other watch) should be scrap valued just for the cases Oh dearie Me *NO!*









But I recognise it will happen - look at the numbers of "Movements Only" auctions on evilbay! If you could find standard non-gold cases for the movements and Franken them up and sell them again, that would give you back some (not loads :lol kudos and karma in my eyes at least.

My 2c worth :weed:


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello Mel 

Hahah thanks, I know yeah im a WMW, it's shoking like but im not left with much choice unfortunatly!

Your idea is good though, swapping the movements into cheaper cases and flogging them on again for a few quid.

Must see what cases I can pick up for handy money.

Appreciate your help and cheers for the links also


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Wouldn't it be easier to find out the scrap value, and then post the watches on eBay, with the scrap value in the details? That way it will be bid up to at least the scrap value.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

remb1000, I have to say that you have some nerve letting us all know that you bought these for scrap and will do so with impunity, and asking us how or whether you can make more money out of them.

This basically makes you a dealer.

I don't know if you are aware, but there are a few members of this forum who actually like watches. I agree with Jeremy, add the scrap value and sell on. At least that way you'll have given someone who likes watches a chance, and the chance for these watches to stay around a bit longer.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello Merlin Sheperd.

I appreciate you sharing your opinion.

I think it's far from insulting nor cheeky asking the lads what they think.

Of course if these watches are worth more intact im gonna keep them intact and sell them on.

Only a fool would do otherwise.

And besides that was a legitimate question.

It turns out they aren't worth more intact so yes guess I will sell them for their gold content.

And no I am not a dealer, far from it. Im a survivor, it's that simple.

If I can find something worth selling at a profit, whether it be watches, antiques, scrap gold, silver or whatever.

I sure as hell will do so.

I know that a lot of memebers on this site tend to be well established middle aged men with enough time and money to see them by.

And whom can afford to buy and keep several nice watches.

But me on the other hand, Im just a young buck with not a lot of money and I do my best to make it by any means possible.

I got to do what I got to do.

Maybe in later years I will have sufficient funds to buy and keep nice pocket watches.

But until that time comes I do what I have to.

And afterall, I mean who cares realy? Nobody cares, one of the most valuable lessons I learned in life.

And in the end EVERY single thing will be returned to the Earth at some point in time, long long after you and I are gone.

But it will still happen all the same.

It's inevitable.

(SCIENCE FACT)

So to me it's all the one.

Kind regards

Rob

(P.S: And yes I do like watches, I wouldn't be here otherwise to be honest)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Understand that scrapping goes on and that you gotta do what you gotta do to earn a crust, but it's a shame innit ?

and asking for opinions here is a little like going to a horse-owners forum and asking about their value at the knacker's yard.


----------

